

Good Samaritan Backfire (How I Ended Up in Solitary After Calling 911 for Help) - jamescostian
https://medium.com/@peretzp/good-samaritan-backfire-9f53ef6a1c10?source=email-f8ba0b1480c5-1427285614664-daily_digest

======
MollyR
This is incredibly horrifying. I can't believe this is real. How can a person
protect themselves from such brutality ?

------
bunkydoo
Moral of the story? Never talk to the police. But have fun cashing in on that
lawsuit, wheeeewie!

------
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7233730](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7233730)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7231012](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7231012)

~~~
MollyR
Thanks for this. For any people who just wandered in here, like I did. This is
a link from the other comments, that you should probably watch.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d-7o9xYp7eE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d-7o9xYp7eE)

------
ackalker
I read the article, then I clicked on the link concerning the lawsuit. Then my
jaw dropped as this notice (in 24pt font) is thrown in my face:

"Your activity looks suspicious to us. Please prove that you're human."

I call double irony. Thank goodness CAPTCHA triggers can't put me in jail
(yet)...

------
cpfohl
That's a lawsuit waiting to happen right there...

